# Tax Returns and Identity Theft



## debodun (Feb 16, 2017)

Why aren't there more cases if identity theft by CPAs and other tax preparers? They have your SSI, birthdate and bank account info.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 17, 2017)

debodun said:


> Why aren't there more cases if identity theft by CPAs and other tax preparers? They have your SSI, birthdate and bank account info.




Maybe they are honest and want to keep their job/reputations.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 19, 2017)

Because the smart ones don't want to wind up in jail with (horny) Bubbas as their cell mates. But, seriously that is a good question Debodun. I'm sure there have been some who have done it though.


----------



## Dennis K (Feb 19, 2017)

I would think that they would know better than to blatantly take all or a large sum of a customer's money.  They are part of the community and have customers who know and count on them for their expertise. They would be caught sooner than later. However, if they scarf a little bit off of each client where their customers do not even notice it, they will still get caught, but later than sooner.


----------

